# madVR kennt ihrs, nutzt ihrs?



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2014)

Moin moin

Ich wollte einfach mal so in die Runde fragen, ob ihr schon mal was von
madVR - high quality video renderer (GPU assisted) - Doom9's Forum
gehört habt oder ob ihr es selbst nutzt?


----------



## soth (2. Juni 2014)

Habe mal für das Erste gestimmt. Ich kenne es (natürlich), nuze aber EVR mit Custom Presets, da madVR nicht ganz flüssig laufen möchte. 
Schade eigentlich, vielleicht sollte ich noch einmal ein bisschen am Setting schrauben.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

Mir fehlt gerade folgende Antwortmöglichkeit:

[X] Nein, noch nie gehört, hätte aber evtl. Interesse.

Schande über mich, aber ich habe davon echt noch nie gehört (oder mein Hirn hats mit einem "unwichtig"-Zettel in den Keller des Langzeitgedächtnisses gestoßen).


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2014)

Fragen wurden entsprechend des TE-Wunsches angepasst + Umfrage zurückgesetzt. 
Die VLC-Stimme ist von mir. 

Ich kenne madVR, benötige es aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## soth (2. Juni 2014)

@beren
Steht doch im Link  Das ist ein Video Renderer mit GPU-Unterstützung/Processing.

Alk, ernsthaft?  Der einzige Grund, der mich immer wieder überlegen lässt VLC zu nutzen ist der Subtitle Renderer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, ich brauche prinzipiell nur ein Programm das mir Random Videodateien aufmacht ohne großartiges Bremborium - da reicht der VLC problemlos aus. Wie gesagt für großartig da in Filter, Verbesserung, GPU-Computing und schlagmichtot zu investieren fehlt mir einfach die Notwendigkeit - und nebenbei ists kontraproduktiv wenn ein Video das ich bearbeitet/konvertiert/usw. habe bei mir durch sowas besser aussieht als bei dem der es bekommt (und garantiert sowas nicht benutzt), das hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

soth schrieb:


> @beren
> Steht doch im Link  Das ist ein Video Renderer mit GPU-Unterstützung/Processing.


 Das ist mir jetzt auch klar.  Die Umfrage bezog sich aber mMn darauf, ob ich schon mal was davon gehört habe, also bevor ich auf Links in einer Umfrage klicke. Ich muss zugeben, vorher konnte ich damit absolut nichts anfangen, jetzt weiß ich immerhin worums geht.
Sollte mir mal langweilig sein, werde ichs mal testen - bis dahin würde ich mich eher der "VLC ftw"-Fraktion anschließen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2014)

Naja, wenn ihr euch schon mal 'nen 240p Video mal mitm VLC und einmal mit MPC entweder HC oder BE (BE schaut IMO besser aus) angeschaut habt, seht ihr den Unterschied sofort.

Das Problem: madVR haut ordentlich rein, was Grafikleistung betrifft! Mit den richtigen Einstellungen lastet man sogar Hawaii GPUs recht gut aus...

Je nach Anspruch und so weiter ists halt mal mehr und mal weniger anspruchsvoll...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne es vom weghören aber nutze es nicht. Ich schaue quasi keine Filme am Rechner


----------



## zeus0r (3. Juni 2014)

ich nutze den mpc-hc mit madvr, reclock und automatischer refreshrate-umschaltung. (bildwiederholrate des TVs wird an die fps des clips angeglichen)

besser gehts nicht!


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2014)

[x] mir doch egal, was willst? 

Die einzige Antwort, die einigermaßen passt.
Ich kenne es, aber ich nutze es nicht, obwohl meine Hardware flott genug ist und ich halbwegs weiß, was es macht. 
VLC ist eh nicht mein Ding.
MPC HC (oder BE, je nachdem) war eigentlich mein Leib&Magen-Player.
Jetzt benutze ich hauptsächlich den Potplayer, der kommt im Gegensatz zum MPC besser mit eingebauten Untertiteln klar ( in MKVs) - da hat der MPC Schwierigkeiten.

GPU-Unterstützung ist sowieso eine zweischneidige Sache - je fetter die Grafikkarte, desto mehr Saft zieht sie dabei (besonders, wenn es eine AMD ist). Da werden schon mal 60 Watt mehr aus der Stromleitung gesaugt (an der Steckdose gemessen - mit einer 7970 Ghz oder 280X). Ohne GPU-Unterstützung liegt dagegen die CPU-Auslastung bei 2 - 3 % (auf einen Kern gerechnet 16 - 24 % - bei einem i7 oder ähnlichem mit HT) mit einer Handvoll Extra-Watt.
Das wirkt sich schon auf die Stromrechnung aus. 
Naja, ich habe ich den Videomodus meiner Karte im BIOS taktmäßig stark gedrosselt, dadurch hält sich der Extra-Verbrauch stark in Grenzen - und die Karte bleibt kalt.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2014)

[X] "_mir doch egal, was willst?"_

 Normalerweise würde ich so nicht antworten, wenn ich sagen wollte "Ich kenne es nicht" aber Du lässt mir keine andere Wahl.


----------

